# Toro CCR Powerlite Problems



## ChicagoPowerlite (Nov 22, 2015)

Hello, I assume some of you know that Chicago had a snowstorm yesterday. I own a 3.25HP Toro Powerlite. Yesterday, it didn't want to stay running off of choke. On half choke, you need to push the primer every two seconds to keep it running. I tried cleaning the bowl and jet but did not help. It also backfires but only if I sprayed carb cleaner in the carb intake. Any thoughts? Really love Powerlites and want to have it running this Chicago winter.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

you are going to have to take the carb apart and clean everything and make sure to get all the holes in the jet. I like powerlites also a 3.25 hp powerlite-E was the first toro snowblowerI bought back in the winter of '98 / '99


----------



## ChicagoPowerlite (Nov 22, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> you are going to have to take the carb apart and clean everything and make sure to get all the holes in the jet. I like powerlites also a 3.25 hp powerlite-E was the first toro snowblowerI bought back in the winter of '98 / '99


I just did that and the washer for the jet snapped in half :facepalm_zpsdj194qh I wonder if the was bad and that is the entire reason for all of this. So I don't have to make another thread, I also have a Toro 418ZE that I replaced the carb on and it revs too high. I took it in and they said it has "internal gov problems". Do you know how this can happen?


----------



## ChicagoPowerlite (Nov 22, 2015)

I have a video of the Powerlite running but cannot upload it for whatever reason. How may I send it to you?


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

ChicagoPowerlite said:


> I have a video of the Powerlite running but cannot upload it for whatever reason. How may I send it to you?


you could upload to youtube, then paste the link here.


----------



## ChicagoPowerlite (Nov 22, 2015)

Alright I'll do that in a while.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

did you change the fuel filter on the powerlite, don't know anything about the 418


----------



## ChicagoPowerlite (Nov 22, 2015)

detdrbuzzard said:


> did you change the fuel filter on the powerlite, don't know anything about the 418


Don't know anything about a fuel filter on a powerlite, at least mine anyways. I posted a video on Facebook and people diagnosed it as a carb issue.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

I don't have a powerlite now so I don't remember if it does have a fuel filter but all my other SS toro's have one and with a broken jet you do have a carb problem partstree, repairclinic, or ebay will have the part you need


----------



## skutflut (Oct 16, 2015)

ChicagoPowerlite said:


> I just did that and the washer for the jet snapped in half :facepalm_zpsdj194qh I wonder if the was bad and that is the entire reason for all of this. So I don't have to make another thread, I also have a Toro 418ZE that I replaced the carb on and it revs too high. I took it in and they said it has "internal gov problems". Do you know how this can happen?



Was the speed OK before changing the carb? Did this problem start right after you changed it? If so, you might have got the linkage on wrong. Also, did you replace the gasket on the intake manifold when you changed the carb?

Internal governor problems would indicate that the governor centrifugal weights are not working, and not pressing on the governor shaft that extends out of the engine, which operates the governor lever which is connected to the carb throttle . If the internal weights are broken or jammed up, the engine needs to be opened up to fix that.

Make sure the governor spring is still there, and not all stretched or broken. Sprint tension on the governor bracket when the engine is off is quite stiff. If you cah move the governor lever against the spring, make sure that the throttle closes when you move the lever. It the lever moves and nothing happens with the throttle, the linkage is hooked up wrong. If the throttle does close, then the governor lever might need to be adjusted. Check on youtube for instructional videos on how to adjust the governor for your brand of engine. 

If you start the engine, watch the governor lever and see if it moves. If it does, that would indicate that there is some activity inside the engine from the weights. Move the governor lever by hand and see if the engine speed decreases. You will want to move it in the direction that closes the throttle.

If any of this is successful, you might try adjusting the lever on the outside of the engine, The governor lever is usually fully off when the engine is off, and it holds the carb throttle wide open. when the engine starts, the lever should move and allow the throttle to close. If you have a throttle speed control, the governor spring is probably attached to this speed control, and varies the tension on the governor spring to allow the carb to close even more to get down to idle speed. 

If you start the engine, then immediately move the governor lever and see if the engine speed decreases to prevent damaging it from overspeeding. If none of it works, then it needs to be torn down to get at the internals.


----------



## Bish (Mar 14, 2021)

How do you repair starter rope. It snaps back too hard.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

Bish said:


> How do you repair starter rope. It snaps back too hard.


The spring is wound too tight. You need to remove the starter housing, pull the starter rope out, use a screwdriver to prevent it from coming in more, undo the knot at the handle, then unwind the rope 1 turn, there should be a hole or slit in the plastic rope housing, put the screwdriver in again, then fasten the handle.


----------

